# Scanners and Amtrak Trains



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 28, 2017)

People talk of using GPS devices on Amtrak (if you're in a sleeper of course). But I heard some use scanners to monitor Amtrak chatter. Is this true? Any manufacture recommendations?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes, true.

Mine is a bearcat, but most of them on the market are pretty decent.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 28, 2017)

Mine is also Uniden. Almost any scanner will do including the inexpensive so-called "NASCAR" scanners. You just need a 200 channel memory to program in the "AAR" (American Association of Railroads) frequencies.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 28, 2017)

Some scanner information may be found here ...

http://www.on-track-on-line.com/scanner-radio.shtml

Scanner frequencies for the various Amtrak lines may be found here...

http://www.on-track-on-line.com/amtrak-freqs.shtml


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2017)

You don't need to be in a sleeper berth to use GPS or a scanner.

Sleepers have thin walls so either way you should probably use ear buds or a headphone to listen to a scanner.


----------



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 28, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> Some scanner information may be found here ...
> 
> http://www.on-track-on-line.com/scanner-radio.shtml
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!


----------

